# Does Anybody Know This Brand?



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

Hi guys, I received an email now from this http://www.hiliq.com/ 
Don't know how they got my email address ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (23/6/14)

Saw Pbusardo post the other day that he gets around 10 mails a day for new e-liquids to test, so that's 10 new companies every day.

So , not, never heard of them, but that does not surprise me


----------



## Nader (27/6/14)

I want to believe in this company but there are no customer reviews or comments on their Facebook page. Looks too good to be true but don't want it to end up a scam.


----------



## VapeTownZA (11/7/14)

I also got a Facebook message from Ave40 in China. Basically trying to force me into buying mass amounts of products.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeTownZA (18/7/14)

Pretty funny that Gemini joined just to comment on this thread and the location is China...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

